# Wayne County HS Wooster, OH F Stella 9483426 10mn



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

http://www.wchs.org/dogs.html
Wayne County Humane Society, Inc.
1161 Mechanicsburg Road Wooster, OH 44691
| Phone: (330) 262-0152 | | Fax: (330) 262-4590 | 
Sunday Closed to Public 
Monday Closed to Public 
Tuesday 11:00am to 6:00pm 
Wednesday 11:00am to 6:00pm 
Thursday 11:00am to 6:00pm 
Friday 11:00am to 5:00pm 
Saturday 11:00am to 4:00pm 
**Stella ID 9483426 

















Animal ID 9483426 
Species Dog 
Breed German Shepherd/Mix 
Age 10 months 
Sex Female 
Size Large 
Color Black/Brown 
Declawed No 
Housetrained Unknown 
Location Dog Adopt 
Intake Date 1/19/2010 
Stella is a little angel. She is an amazing dog that will steal your heart away. Stella is very playful and loves attention. She loves people and is very affectionate. Stella loves belly rubs. She is playful with other dogs and constantly barks at cats. Her personality and temperament is outstanding. Stella has a lot to offer her new family. She deserves a loving home with people who will treat her right. Please consider adopting her today. 
RESCUE GROUP FEES - $20.00
INCLUDES THE FOLLOWING: 
•D.A.2.P.P.V.L. (DOGS) 

•BORDATELLA (DOGS) 
•STRONGID WORMER (DOGS & CATS) 

OPTIONAL TESTS:

◦DOGS - $10.00
■HEARTWORM TEST (9 months & older) 
■FIRST MONTH OF H.W. PREVENTION 
◦


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

Anyone,meant to put this up for review,but was in a hurry. Picked the wrong section,I guess.Not sure if she is a FB LH,or mixed with maybe collie(?).However she is beautiful.


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

Not all together this evening,I guess.Put two(2) dogs in the wrong sections,SRY mods.Not sure if PB.


----------

